# Lagos|Nigeria



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lagos Nigeria
Population: 21 million*

*Courtesy of Studio wellbrook*











*Courtesy of http://adewaleyusuf.com//










Courtesy of Tbite




























Courtesy of Olukayode Somorin











Courtesy of mafengwo.cn









Courtesy of Nobis Photography

















*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Moelaas


















courtesy OF NLE










Lekki










Courtesy of Tungee Lana



















couresy of feyi adesanya


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Bridge to Either VC or Lekki










Victoria Island, Courtesy of WELLright










City Hall, Lagos Island

Courtesy of Herrachioblo










VI is quickly adding commercial real estate, no more residential only, site of a second CBD


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Downtown Lagos










Tinubu SQUARE, Downtown










Downtown/CBD in the background looks like a morning commute










Suburbia lagos










Downtown,Tinubu Square lukmannola.com










Downtown Lagos, Broad street


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Adewale 










Port of lagos or APPAPA in the background










courtesy of kewsiblack


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Adewale

Downtown by Marina


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Lagos Skyline

Courtesy of Paddylo


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Heading Downtown









Courtesy of Hakon









Courtesy of Tolu


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

overlooking VI Courtesy of IG









*Overlooking Afluent Ikoyi...former prime ministers residence is in the foreground*

*Courtesy of Instagram*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Downtown lagos, captured from a TV show


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Downtown Lagos also captured from TV show



















Courtesy of Hakon


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Streets of Lasgidi

Courtesy of Bunmi Adedipe









Infront of City Hall
Courtesy of Goethe- Institute 










Courtesy of Tumblr


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of http://thearkiturist.com/


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Naijaborn










Courtesy of Devesh UBA


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Sabo


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*Courtesy of Gwen DOUBOURTHOMIEU*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*Courtesy of Gwen DOUBOURTHOMIEU*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*Courtesy of Lasalvy Photography*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*Courtesy of Jesse Akerele-Omoghene*


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of mafengwo.cn


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Sniz Photography


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Ibukun Williams










Courtesy of Pascal Ugwunali (Pasomage)










Courtesy of Joanne Jurewicz










Courtesy of Nkechi Chukwu


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of akintayotomi


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of Akintoyatomi


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

National Stadium and Teslim Balogun Stadium, why build next to each other is beyond me

courtesy of @pjkruel IG










Downtown
Courtesy of @arabellaflame


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Courtesy of @geemophotography


----------

